# Kaido vs Akainu



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 22, 2013)

location: Marineford 

State of mind: basic

restrictions: none


----------



## Orca (Oct 22, 2013)

lel who is kaido?

Based on hype,story and gut feeling akainu should be stronger. But ofcourse we dont know kaido's powers so its just a guess.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 22, 2013)

Luffee said:


> lel who is kaido?
> 
> Based on hype,story and gut feeling akainu should be stronger. But ofcourse we dont know kaido's powers so its just a guess.


i think kaido is stronger


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 22, 2013)

How can you make a thread like this? We don't even even know what kaido's basic mindset is. Heck we don't even know what he looks like.

What are we supposed to argue about? You might as well add a poll. There aren't going to be many unique comments or informative ones.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 22, 2013)

First: We don't know Kaido's abilities .

Second: Akainu should be stronger .


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2013)

Flamingo fears Kaidou more than Akainu.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Oct 22, 2013)

Personality and methods. 
If akainu comes after him it's probably Impel Down, which someone like Dofla would enjoy.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure, but bare in mind the king of the beast isn't going to be a push over.


----------



## Slenderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Flamingo fears Kaido and his crew not just by himself. OT: If you make threads like these they will get locked because Kaido has no feats. I say Akainu would win based on pure speculation and the high chances of him becoming the FV.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Oct 22, 2013)

Shanks made Kaidou retreat like a bitch and Akainu >=< Shanks

Therefore Akainu > Kaidou

Akainu high difficulty


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 22, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> *Flamingo fears Kaido and his crew not just by himself.* OT: If you make threads like these they will get locked because Kaido has no feats. I say Akainu would win based on pure speculation and the high chances of him becoming the FV.



And how much people are under Akainu's wing?

It's only Kaidou flamingo fears.


----------



## Orca (Oct 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Flamingo fears Kaidou more than Akainu.



He doesn't have any reason to fear akainu.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Flamingo fears Kaidou more than Akainu.



Ehhhh? He fears the threat of Kaido more than the marines because as demonstrated already, he can partially control the activities of the marines through his WG connections whereas he won't have any such influence over Kaido. 

You can't use that as any sort of reliable indicator to gauge where Kaido and Sakazuki stand in comparison to one another. As seen when Issho launched that meteor at him and Law, if an Admiral level fighter personally decides to attack him, he'll still shit his pants probably in the same manner as if Kaido decides to attack.

If anything, the fact that Sakazuki has been set up alongside Teach to be Luffy's end game villian, plus the more deeper long term bond they established during the war (killing his brother, scarring him, the only one he actually hates etc etc) lends more credence to Sakazuki being stronger.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 22, 2013)

Akainu is stronger.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 22, 2013)

Kaido hasn't even made an appearence yet... But Akainu has the hype of being a candidate for FV and I don't think Kaido will be around EOS so I'll give it to Akainu.


----------



## tanman (Oct 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Flamingo fears Kaidou more than Akainu.



Doflamingo didn't show a hint of fear at Whitebeard's wrath.
It's obvious that he's afraid of Kaido not just because his strength. It's likely either his brutality or the sheer size of his forces. I'm leaning towards the former. That fact plus Kizaru's argument really goes to show that Doflamingo's fear means next to nothing.


----------



## trance (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a first. We have a character that has yet to even make an appearance against the Fleet Admiral. 

I'm gonna say and, this is with pure speculation, that Sakazuki is marginally stronger.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think Akainu would probably win this.


----------



## Zoan (Oct 22, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Ehhhh? He fears the threat of Kaido more than the marines because as demonstrated already, he can partially control the activities of the marines through his WG connections whereas he won't have any such influence over Kaido.
> 
> You can't use that as any sort of reliable indicator to gauge where Kaido and Sakazuki stand in comparison to one another. As seen when Issho launched that meteor at him and Law, if an Admiral level fighter personally decides to attack him, he'll still shit his pants probably in the same manner as if Kaido decides to attack.
> 
> *If anything, the fact that Sakazuki has been set up alongside Teach to be Luffy's end game villian, plus the more deeper long term bond they established during the war (killing his brother, scarring him, the only one he actually hates etc etc) lends more credence to Sakazuki being stronger.*



Yeah pretty much this. I hope that hes some badass Zoan but if hes Luffys first major obstacle than Akainu is probably stronger, unless Kaido has a counter to Akainus DF.


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Kaido wins because he has too many feats going for him.


----------



## RF (Oct 23, 2013)

It can go either way with Akainu winning more often than not.


----------



## Bearclaws (Oct 23, 2013)

Why are people saying that Akainu is stronger? There is no basis for that argument. Making assumptions based on guessing the final villain of the story is ridiculous. As of now, this is simply a popularity contest between Akainu and an unseen character.


----------



## RF (Oct 23, 2013)

> Why are people saying that Akainu is stronger?



Because he has more going for him. We can't make any definite conclusions, that's true, but if we could there would be no debate in the first place.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 23, 2013)

We can't say, but I have the feeling that Kaido is stronger.


----------



## 2Broken (Oct 23, 2013)

Lack of feats is too great, still......

50 berri says Kaido is slightly stronger.


----------



## tanman (Oct 23, 2013)

Bearclaws said:


> Why are people saying that Akainu is stronger? There is no basis for that argument. Making assumptions based on guessing the final villain of the story is ridiculous. As of now, this is simply a popularity contest between Akainu and an unseen character.



This would be a valid complaint if Akainu didn't also have more feats than just about anyone else at Marineford. There is solid basis to assume his superiority over just about anyone alive.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2013)

Kaido wins 9 times out of 10


----------



## November (Oct 23, 2013)

Featless+hype vs Feats+hype...
Well shit
I?ll say Akainu


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 23, 2013)

The Dog......


----------



## Sentomaru (Oct 23, 2013)

Akainu is slightely stronger I believe.


----------



## SunRise (Oct 23, 2013)

Big Mam VS Aokiji ? 

You can't get anything good from putting character with unknown power level into a fight. Only the whole "I think he is stronger, because I think so..." :

"The King of the Beasts" should own dog as superior being.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2013)

The hell, why the fuck did someone said " Kaido is stronger because Doflamingo fears him " ? Doflamingo is a Shichibukai and freaking Son of a Tenryuubito, can pull string in the NW and in the WG, Sakazuki can't touch him if he stays as he is now . 

Now I'm going to present you with the logic that some used here :

" Blackbeard fought and gave a scar to Shanks, Shanks intercepted Kaido, Whitebeard is stronger than Shanks, Whitebeard fought with Sakazuki and ended up full of holes, therefore Sakazuki > Kaido . "

You're all idiots if you think of some logic like that, up until now we literally nothing to say who's stronger more than speculation and shitty logics.


----------



## Mihawk (Oct 23, 2013)

Saka would win I guess


----------



## Owl (Oct 23, 2013)

Coby soloes.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 23, 2013)

Owl said:


> Coby soloes.



I second this .


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 23, 2013)

Helmeppo is baws. Coby is a pussy


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm leaning towards Kaido.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 23, 2013)

in my opinion i think kaido is strong and a whle lot better character because of what has been shown of his personality


----------



## Meigo (Oct 23, 2013)

We haven't even seen Kaido yet. Gut tells me Akainu should be slightly stronger.

Then again.

Kaido=Beast
Akainu=Dog

Beast>Dog, but we need feats.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Oct 23, 2013)

Imo Sakazuki. I mean it's a stepping stone for Luffy vs one of Luffy's  EoS Villains. And no way the guy PK Luffy defeats after a epic fight is weaker than a guy ,who gets ganged up by a few Supernovae or who loses against Luffy after three fights.


----------

